# Pigeon fell from its nest.



## Slinky (Dec 29, 2009)

So I watched this baby pigeon fall about 30 feet in the center of downtown Seattle. I figured there would be no way for it to survive, so i put it in a box and took it home. It almost has all of its feathers and its the size of a semi-large orange. I'm guessing naturally its going to be a little aggressive. I have some barley sitting next to it if it ever decides to eat. Basically im wondering where to go from here.

BTW, It was pretty cold when this happened. Im going to name it after chilly willy.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The baby doesn't know how to eat on it's own yet and so you will need to feed it...you must get food into the baby.
I'll go get you the instructions.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

. Often the young birds will try to eat the seed and so folks assume they are eating when they really aren't.
It would be great if you could post a picture of the poop so we can give you a better opinion.
You can hand feed defrosted corn and peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. That confines them without hurting them and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the mouth and over the throat. 
You will need to feed 40-50 per feeding and every time the bird’s crop empties until you know he is eating on his own. 
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to.
The next step… seeds. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas and corn make it lumpy and squishy.


----------



## Slinky (Dec 29, 2009)

Will it still eat even though its scared of me. Its being pretty aggressive and poofing out its chest which im assuming for defensive purposes.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Slinky said:


> Will it still eat even though its scared of me. Its being pretty aggressive and poofing out its chest which im assuming for defensive purposes.


They do that. It won't hurt you.


----------



## Slinky (Dec 29, 2009)

Here's a picture of "Chilly Willy" and his poop. lol


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

do as charis sais, this baby will soon learn what you are doing and will love you for it


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a cutie.


----------



## Ratzy (Dec 14, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, so sweet!


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi, Slinky-

Thank you SO much for helping this poor baby pigeon. Even though it survived such a bad fall, it would have died on the street if you hadn't rescued it. It's too young to make it on its own and is probably only about 16-20 days old.

You've got to admire its spirit for being brave enough to puff up at you. The kid has guts! 

Those poops look great- is that from before you fed it? If so, it's parents were doing a great job. If that's from after you fed it, YOU did a great job. 

Keep it warm, offer it a dish of water (hold the dish where it can feel the water on its beak and he'll drink) and keep it fed and you will have saved an amazing little life.

To help it learn to (and want to) eat, you can put a mirror behind a food dish so that it has company with the food.

Good luck with your little friend Chilly Willy and again- thank you for saving him. 

P.S. You definitely came to the right place when you came to Pigeon Talk!!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

one thing you may want to think about is baby piji's do best if raised with others, if you want him to be a free bird someday, you should check into wildlife rehabbers in your area, see if any like doing piji's and have any they are wintering over


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

altgirl35 said:


> one thing you may want to think about is baby piji's do best if raised with others, if you want him to be a free bird someday, you should check into wildlife rehabbers in your area, see if any like doing piji's and have any they are wintering over



I haven't been able to find any that will take feral Pigeons. I think I can come up with a foster home though.


----------



## Slinky (Dec 29, 2009)

For now i need a better method of feeding. I've been sticking with kasha, a little barley, and 7 grain bread. We've been having to force feed him which of course makes me nervous and uncomfortable. Its been drinking enough water. Whats the best method for a 23 day old pigeon? The corn and peas? Or is there a better syringe method?


----------



## Slinky (Dec 29, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEARS!

So it's been an exciting night. We got home from work and we let Willy run around our room. She/he? kept pecking at an empty bag of jelly bellys; it was kinda cute. Then we were about to start feeding Willy some pearled barely. Like always we had to try to get his/her mouth open so it would eat. We dropped some of the barely and for the first time Willy started eating on his own! It was soooo cute. We sat there laughing at how cute Willy was. Willy also is a lot more comfortable around us now. We are all getting attached.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

aww willy is a good boy! they are so charming, i just adore baby piji's sweetest things on earth.
he will still need feedings from you, corn and peas, always have seed, corn, peas, grit and a deep dish of water available to him, he will start eating more and more on his own


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Slinky said:


> For now i need a better method of feeding. I've been sticking with kasha, a little barley, and 7 grain bread. We've been having to force feed him which of course makes me nervous and uncomfortable. Its been drinking enough water. Whats the best method for a 23 day old pigeon? The corn and peas? Or is there a better syringe method?




Often the young birds will try to eat the seed and so folks assume they are eating when they really aren't.
It would be great if you could post a picture of the poop so we can give you a better opinion.
You can hand feed defrosted corn and peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. That confines them without hurting them and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the mouth and over the throat. 
You will need to feed 40-50 per feeding and every time the bird’s crop empties until you know he is eating on his own. 
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to.
The next step… seeds. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas and corn make it lumpy and squishy.
__________________


----------

